
New Zealand gunman livestreamed mass murder attack on Facebook - anigbrowl
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2019/03/14/new-zealand-mosque-shootings-gunman-livestreamed-attack-facebook/3171238002/
======
m23khan
Something is amiss here - these so called 'lone wolfs' or 'not-a-member-of-
any-organization' are surprisingly well-armed, well-trained and all 'declare'
they are 'acting alone'.

Is this some sort of tactic to throw off any suspicion about a global,
Terrorist organization targeting Muslims?

Seems like terms such as 'acting alone', 'gunman', 'supremacist organization'
are being used by these individuals (and maybe media?) to throw off the
spotlight on such terrorist organization(s).

~~~
anigbrowl
In a word, yes. A proper answer requires a long essay with a ton of context,
so I'd rather direct you to a good and quite up-to-date book on the topic:
[https://www.amazon.com/Insurgent-Supremacists-Rights-
Challen...](https://www.amazon.com/Insurgent-Supremacists-Rights-Challenge-
Kersplebedeb/dp/1629635111)

------
RileyJames
Hmmm. So this is actual story. I read the guardian reporting and it was very
clearly leaving out details, because the questions being asked contained
specific details which the answers simply ignored.

But similar to the Pell case, with international media outlets, under
different laws and protocols, it just seems to constrain certain media
organisations from discussing the facts as they are known.

------
RantyDave
Please don't paste any links.

------
prepend
Any links to the scribd “manifesto?”

I am glad they don’t say the shooter’s name as we should not grant personal
attention and infamy to these types who are looking for attention.

~~~
_ceb
[https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/5770516-The-Great-
Re...](https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/5770516-The-Great-Replacement-
New-Zealand-Shooter.html)

------
kkarakk
Another reason to be leery of people wearing mounted cameras i guess

